# Pimp my 'Ho



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ever wonder what would happen if this....








Meant this ...









Stay tuned


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Sounds like you are having a to much fun coach..LOL
Can't wait to see what the HOMIES come up with for the Impala..:thumbsup:

Now get back to work and stop playing with your dolls..LMAO JK..


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

News Flash Arygle Texas.....

Texanadian Racing spoke out aginst the new HTTV Show "Pimp My 'Ho"

Chief Mechanic Cltus u.b Dajudge claims the shows producers broke into the compond early this Am and stole the tires off the trailer and transport ready to go to The Mustang Madness race in Virginia beach. "Them street hodulums stoke dem I knows dey did!" they also got away with our sound system out of the hauler took the whole dash off to get 'er they did. Speakers, shaker box and all...now how we gonna listen to Conway Twitty while we work I ask ya..?"

When asked to coment on the statement Julio Enrique Jesus Valentino had this to say..

" Why you all up in my face Homes? Like we're not criminals we all soon to be Tv Celebirties' why we gonna go mess around with some ******* trailer park trash.. shhhezz.. just cuz a Latino gets little sucessfull the crackers gotta put us down ya' know what i's saying homes? I should cap his white.."

Err thanks....


Stay stuned...


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Har...Don't mess with Texas!*

Ooooooooooooh man RALMAO....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAHAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHA

Coach you are making my side hurt....to funny. :lol:

Bob...gotta check back just for all the laughs now...zilla


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

thats just wrong Coach. dern Texans


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

coach61 said:


> Ever wonder what would happen if this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You should check out "Living the Low Life " on Speed Channel.

Speaking of that how do you like my Low Ridin' Daddies ?
BTW where can I get me a set of "Homies" ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

LOL coach! When is the next installment? :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

joez870 said:


> LOL coach! When is the next installment? :thumbsup:



Soon have to get a few hours more sleep, Got Beth off to the airport everyone hope and pray she nails this interview its a substational increase in her salary...So let me sleep a few more and I wiwll get back to work...lol....

Dave


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

*bad things happen.....*





































Breaking news to follow....


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Honest to God...*

That looks sweet Coach!!! Me likes low riders!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I was kinda anticipating it would be something like this...










Santa's hot rod is awesome too!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

UtherJoe


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

coach!! i like them both!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Coach, "Living the Low Life". Somebody else watches the Speed Channel...RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It's like Santa Clause said, "She's a ho, ho, ho"*

Coach,

That is low, low, low and Kewl , Kewl, Kewl man! Those speakers Rock! 

The detail you put into this Gold Cheby makes this car a Huge Winner. :thumbsup:

Bob...you did good...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> That looks sweet Coach!!! Me likes low riders!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:
> 
> I was kinda anticipating it would be something like this...
> 
> ...


 The person who would do this to a 72 MonteCarlo aughta get shot...and run over by it...and parked on by it....repeatedly....

I had a 71 Monte. It handled like it was on rails. This one LOOKS like it is ON rails. So sad.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Diggin' yer new customs, coach!

I can see why you were not Politically Correct with the tyco roadster.
"Lady of negotiable affection" wouldn't fit on the side, let alone THREE times!

Great looking cars, Coach! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Great stuff!
Good use of your time Coach...what little ya get these dayz. Although I'm a roadster nut, that slammo is extra nice!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Joe that was just too funny....Should finish the end of the story soon...lol


----------

